# Maxima -96 problems with starting, stalling and idle.



## lindome66 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi,
I have problems with my Maxima that I hope someone here can pinpoint.

Problems:
1. When cold it takes long time to get an even idle. 

2. When warm and after parking approx 45-60 minutes and the motor is process of cooling. It will not start again, not even attempt to ignite.
But if I crank it for 30 seconds it ignites but does not start until I give full throttle. And then the exhaust is thick and white. But I have never been forced to add cooler water.

3. It sometimes stalls when in idle. So I have to keep a constant eye on the speedometer. If it drops below 500 rpm I have to left brake and keep my right foot on the gas pedal to help idling.

4. When I start the car and its cold. The cooling fans start in full speed. Even if it’s minus 10 degrees Celsius.

I think it’s clear this must be a temp sensor problem.
But which sensor is faulty? Or might it be more than one fault?


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

I suggest you drive to the nearest autozone or whatever and have the codes pulled. Pulling the codes will give you a better idea where to start. Write the codes down and post them here and we can figure out what you need to fix first. 

I think you might have a bad Coolant temp. sensor, and a dirty/going bad Mass Air Flow sensor. Could be more, but the only way to know for sure is to pull the codes. Another thing you can do it get a can of MAF sensor cleaner and clean your MAF. Cleaning your throttle body and Intake Air Control Valve wouldn't hurt either. 

It should idle a little high when you first start it. Mine idles at 1200rpms untill it warms up then the idle is 750rpms. The exaust being thick and white is not a good thing. 

What do you mean by "I have never been forced to add cooler water"?? That makes no sense.

Pull the codes and report back.

Good Luck.


----------



## lindome66 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thx for your answer 4thGenTinkerer.
I have already changed the Coolant temp sensor with no improvement.
I will check/change/clean the MAF next thing.

I meant I have never added water to the cooling system although the thick white exhaust. Wich should normaly indicate that water somehow is leaking into the engine.
Sorry for my bad english.


----------

